# So COMPLETELY overwhelmed!



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello! We lost our beloved TeddyBear, a GSD mix, in September from very agressive cancer. (He was fine in March at his checkup, in September we took him in because he was losing weight, the vet found a massive tumor in his abdomen and he was gone shortly thereafter.) He was a Shelter dog and was SO wonderful. We'd been considering a purebred GSD when we found TeddyBear, but fell in love with him when we saw him at the shelter, so...
Now that we are starting to consider bringing another canine into the family, we're looking into the purebred option again. I am torn in so many different directions! I'm not afraid of research, but the wealth of information available online is turning my brain to mush. 
I'd like another shelter dog, and have looked into the local GSD rescues, but with the potential health problems of the breed, and not knowing the dog's background and such, I am very leery of this option. Then there are the breeders - there are just SO MANY!!! I don't want to ship my puppy - I am in Central New York - because I'd like to meet the breeder, and at least one of the puppy's parents. I think about a 6 hour drive is about my maximum distance. 
Obviously, the dog's health is of primary concern for me. Certified hips and elbows, testing for eye issues etc. We just lost one dog, I want to start out as healthy as possible with this one.
I do have a general idea what I want to do with our new dog. We are an active family with 3 children, ages 9, 11 and 13. We hike, bike, backpack, canoe, camp, both in tents and our camper - you get the idea, right?  I would love to do some agility or obedience with our dog - not super competitively, but for fun and to keep the dog and I fit, both mentally and physically. I have NO intention of doing Schutzhound (I hope I spelled that right).
We own a business and the dog would generally be in the office with one of us during the day, but there are occasions we are both gone during the day, and the dog would probably be alone for a few hours. There would be lots of socialization - we have a LOT of company, and often the dog would come on rounds and errands with us. We are very active in Scouting, and would take the dog on campouts and to meetings as appropriate.
On a completely sperficial note, I LOVE the loooks of the long-coated GSDs, and don't much care for the black or white varieties.
I'm sorry this is so rambling. As the subject line says, I'm just completely overwhelmed here, and would appreciate any wisdom you may have to offer. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

First things first, I'd suggest figuring out what line you want. Do you want American show lines, German show lines, or working lines? Any can be great active healthy family companions, just depends on your preference in looks and type 

I have American lines as well as a working line and a german show line cross. They are all different and all great family pets. Very active, good drives in varying intensities.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a GSD, I originally wanted a long hair male and ended up with a short hair female. I went to two different breeders and she stood out to me out of all the pups. She was very inquisitive, but not pushy, playful with the other pups but not a bully. Went home with the complete opposite of what I wanted, but in honesty I am very happy with the girl I have. She is very responsive to me, if anyone else asks her to sit, she looks at them like they are an idiot. She is fantastic with other dogs ( though she plays very rough ). 
I am a very active person, we do around 3hours of exercise a day and training. 
So if you are after a dog who will make you laugh daily, full of energy, loyal, smart then a GSD is for you. 
As for genetic issues, make sure you view mum and dad see X-rays and various certificates, and don't over work them as young dogs especially on hard surfaces.  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Xeph - thanks for your reply! The whole "lines" thing is confusing to me. As far as I can tell, the "working" lines tend to have more drive and maybe are more agressive? Show lines are more for appearances - the "perfect look" sort of thing? As far as German vs. American - I have absolutely no idea. It seems to me, based on what i've been reading, that the german lines haven't had some of the overbreeding that the American ones have, but I could be completely out to lunch here. 
As I said before, I like the long coated dogs better than the short coated ones. The dog at the top of this page Male German Shepherd Dogs at Candle Hill Shepherds is just amazingly beautiful. I'm also loooking for a GSD on the larger side.
(I hope I don't get in trouble for posting a link!)
Oh - and I guess I'd prefer a dog that doesn't have a really intense drive.


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Raintheshepherd - Yeah, sometimes our dogs just pick us - that's what happened with TeddyBear!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Segeine said:


> Xeph - thanks for your reply! The whole "lines" thing is confusing to me. As far as I can tell, the "working" lines tend to have more drive and maybe are more agressive?


Mainly look for temperament of the parent dogs. (drive is not the same as aggression). I think that looks are important as well since it is such a joy to have dog that you find beautiful.
In every litter, show or work lines, there are pups on both end of the spectrum.
My dog, WD, is from working lines: he is stable and mellow but active of course. You have to take the time to go visit breeders and meet their dogs to get an idea what their pups will be like. 
I didn't know anything about the various working lines but I trusted what I saw. I loved the breeder's dogs and his philosophy; the dogs' looks and nice temperament. It took a long time to find WD and in the meantime I have had several mutts who...m I dearly loved.
Good luck on your search. Shepherds are awesome but I may be biased


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Cardinal is a German show line dog (in link you posted).
what a hunk!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Segeine, just so you have some examples of what dogs of varying types look like

My American show line girl, Wesson (bi color)









My German show line cross, Strauss (black and tan, faded pigment, you want stronger)









My working line dog (West German) Mahler (Sable)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are alot of good breeders out there, and your location is good, as your willing to travel a bit. 

I also wouldn't be locked in on a "line" vs finding a good breeder that can match you to what you want and don't want in a dog and go from there.

Alkarah comes to mind in New Jersey (am show lines nice tempered dogs)
Von Hena C in NH (I had a male out of one of their stud dogs, perfect dog
Ryan Haus in MA, (wolfiesmom here on the board has a really nice dog out of them)

Check with Lee here on the board she is in PA I believe? Always hear good things about her dogs..

That's a start for you, I know I'm forgetting alot of good breeders that are also here on this board and probably in your area..

Good luck with your search


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh Xeph - they're all lovely! I think I like Strauss's looks best. I like how his head loooks strong, and he seems more...solid? than Wesson. Mahler seems like he's ready to get the job done, but his body type is also finer-looking than Strauss.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I post this a lot because it "dumbed down" the explanation of the different types of lines for me.

Von Öhmke - German Shepherd Dogs

Once you know what type you want, then people can probably help you find a breeder. Be honest with yourself about your handling skills and activity level, too.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you go to a good breeder, and tell them exactly what you want (being totally honest), they will tell you if they have what you're looking for. If they do, they can match a pup to you. I talked to my breeder for a couple of hours on the phone. I couldn't have gotten what I wanted any more than if I'd built Grim myself.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I post this a lot because it "dumbed down" the explanation of the different types of lines for me.
> 
> Von Öhmke - German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Once you know what type you want, then people can probably help you find a breeder. Be honest with yourself about your handling skills and activity level, too.


oooo, i like the link! Reading it now. Easy to digest!


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Being completely honest about our activity level and experience, I'd say we range widely from a fairly high activity level with a ton of outdoor stuff like backpacking 8-10 days in the Adirondaks, to working 8-10 hour days - some of which is at home in our office, some is at clients' homes or businesses. Personally, I really need to get out and move on those long work days, and needing to work the dog would be a wonderful reason to do so. I also have 3 energetic children who miss their daily playtime with their dog. 
Myy dog-handling experience is somewhat limited. I have owned 3 dogs. Daisy was a GSDxBasset Hound, and looked as funny as that sounds. (Think GSD with Basset legs!) She was a smart, willing dog who wanted to please. Thea was a Cocker SpanielxRottweiller Completely adorable, but I couldn't get her to do anything except the most basic of training - housetrained, walked nicely on leash, went off like a shot if asked if she wanted to go swimming. Sometimes responded to other commands, if she felt like it and you could manage to get her attention. 
Then there was TeddyBear. GSDx?? maybe Lab or Rottweiller, the vet wasn't sure. He was willing to try anything I asked of him. He _paid attention_ and you could see him figuring stuff out. I think I could have trained him to walk on water if he'd been with us longer. His best friend was the cat. A perfect trail companion - walked either next to me or behind me, depending on the width of the trail, but would find his own way if he couldn't manage the "people path" and then waited at the next spot until I caught up. Rode perfectly in the canoe, great leash manners, did all of the usual dog "tricks" - shake, lay down, roll, etc. Would NOT cruise the counters. If I dropped a piece of food, he'd look at it, quivering with desire, but he'd never touch it. Never begged at the table. Loved frisbee and fetch, barked to tell us people were here, then stopped when he saw we were paying attention. I had such fun training him, and would have liked to take him further, but he had some knee issues, and I didn't want cause problems with that, so my hopes of agility went out the window. I have never taken a dog to obedience classes, but I would really like to get into that and agility. He was perfectly happy to romp in the yard, walk for miles and miles, or just hang out in the office with his head on my foot while I worked. That's what I want again. 

So could any of you folks guide me to a few breeders within 6 hours of Central New York that might be right for me?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Segeine, Strauss is 8 years old in that pic, so he is fully mature 

Wesson and Mahler are 15 months and 12 months respectively, so they still have growing to do (filling out). Maturity will bring a different look to both of them.

That said, Strauss is my favorite, too


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd probably go with a working line if I were you. Not all are over the top in drive. There's a link to what to look for in a good breeder. You'll want to check that out.. maybe even print it out. I had my guy shipped from AZ, and I don't know breeders in your area. Are you totally against shipping if it's a breeder that's highly recommended? There are a few people here who have dogs from Wildhaus kennels in Michigan. I think you could get what you're looking for from there. I don't have a dog from there... but I've been hearing many great things about the dogs from there. You want ongoing breeder support. That's important. I STILL call my breeder for help or just to update. You don't want to go to a breeder that's so large that they aren't going to offer support and interaction after you buy the pup... or a breeder that just thinks that your relationship is over after the sale. I think that meeting the parents can sometimes be overrated. I met the parents of the bitch I bought. I liked them. She was a head case. So it doesn't always mean what you think. You also need to 'gel' with your breeder. Nothing worse than not having a breeder that you're on the same page with. I'd love to meet my breeder in person, because we see eye to eye pretty much across the board, so she's fun to talk to!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

See if you can find some schutzhund clubs near you and check out the dogs. Most of the shepherds will be working lines, so you can get a feel for their intenity and drive.

They are awesome dogs for an energetic person who is willing to work on the obedience, but they need a clear and confident pack leader.

I like working lines. Most litters will have a pup that is a little lower drive, and they can be good companions for an active person.


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, all!


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently considering Eichenluft in southern PA. Any insight?


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been to her kennels and they were very nice [we stopped on our way to NY for a rescue transport], and she had a stunning litter of pups out. This was back in December. Molly is very nice and came and chatted to use while we walked the rescue dogs. She has a nice setup there and her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is also very active in rescue. 

A current litter right now is SL/WLx


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Boy good thing I started searching very early or I would've been overwhelmed already found a couple reputational breeders.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@
Segeine

If you search online I bet you'll find them. However, I don't know the areas around New York I live on the West Coast so it's complicated. found 1 breeder vom Kammer German Shepherds


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't forget to ask VERY specific questions and be wary of answers they might have.


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't nderstand - "Be wary of the naswers they give" - I know people will try to make their answers show themselves in the best possible light, but are you referring to something specific, or just make sure to THINK about all answers?


----------

